# 2013 TPMS Relearn



## montess1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Is it possible to relearn the TPMS locations after a tire rotation with out the tool on a 2013 ? Has it been tried like the procedure for the older years of letting air out of the tires ?


----------



## t_jax (May 18, 2013)

I believe you can just let air out provided you it doesn't go below the required PSI. Do you know how to start the procedure?


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

All the info points to relearn process changed in early 2012.
Now it requires using the relearn trigger tool.
In the past, you were able to enter the relearn mode using the DIC and then lower the tire pressure, followed by re-inflating, starting at left front/rt ft/rt rr/lt rr.....each successful cycle would cause the horn to short beep.
Of course, this meant you had to have compressed air nearby.

I really consider the G.M. tpms a royal pain in the ...
I also own a Jeep Commander and Dodge Magnum.......IMO the Chrysler system is designed around the end user as it uses a reciever at each wheel position.
When I rotate the tires on those vehicles, the change in wheel position is seen by the system within a minute or two, just by driving the vehicle.

Anyways, since I have the Cruze and the wife has a 08 Malibu, I can now justify adding the trigger tool to my inventory.
Performing the 'Air out, Air in' relearn process on her car is a pain in the neck.
Since my 2012 Cruze no longer has that ability, I'm forced into the purchass or I can pester my dealer.

They're only about fifty bucks...I guess I'll get over it.

Rob


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Without spending all day, best price I can find on that Tire Pressure Monitor Sensor Tool EL-50448 tool is 80 bucks.

To start a very controversial subject on this tire rotation deal, with another view on this subject, and debates welcomed. All you are accomplishing by rotating tires is hiding a wheel alignment problem.

Let's take a sports type vehicle with way overpriced tires on it as one example. Where these tires are unidirectional and the rears have a much wider track than the fronts. You cannot rotate tires on a vehicle of this type! Best you can do is to remount the left and right sides, but if you do that every 7,500 miles will do more damage to those tires by over stressing those beads.

Replacement tires for the Cruze are cheap compared to these sports car type tires, but can at least rotate them.

I put over 80K miles on my 04 Cavalier with still good tread life left without rotating, but if detect uneven wear, do something about that. They make it even more of a pain in the butt by only giving us four tires for a DIY project. Least with five real tires, can jack up one wheel at a time. Even more of a pain in the butt with these stupid little strips to jack up with. And even using those with a lift, really tees me off. Even after a couple of years with all this road salt, those strips will bend.

I did have to remove each tire from my Cruze to install mud flaps, took quite a bit of study where to jack other than those paper thin strips. Used a carpeted covered piece of wood on my floor jack so would mar the paint. But to rotate, would have to block up that one wheel.

I was going to get religion and rotate my tires every 7,500 miles, all tires are wearing evenly. But what stopped me was learning I had to lay out 80 bucks for that tool to relearn the TPMS. Also consider that a joke, been driving long enough, I can feel if even one tire is 5 PSI low.

The idiots in Washington passed a law where all vehicles must have TPMS, but forgot to pass a law where all gas stations must provide free air, and calibrated air at that. Not only a bunch of spoiled brat rich kids, but draft dodgers as well.

Suppose I will write my congressman and see if he will give that relearn tool, or at least a tax deduction on it.

Squealing tires is another reason to rotate tires, I don't drive that way, can find other ways to burn my money. Ha, not even sure if you squeal tires on a Cruze, but not about to try it, want my clutch to last as well.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Ahem.....you rotate tires to even the treadwear......if you choose not to, then the rear tires (on a front driver) will 'cup' wear and the fronts will grind their shoulders off from the camber changes while turning.

Your car, your tires, your money......but remember the car manufacturer doesn't make tires, yet they suggest rotation.....Why do you think a manufacturer would recommend a service that has no financial gain for them?

Rob


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Major tire wear is caused by low air pressure. Went through nine kids with this overlooked problem. Tires really heat up and the belts are broken. When I finally got settled, purchased an air compressor from Sears in 1965, a real 2 HP job, even good for the lot of sand blasting I have done with it, or painting a full large house. Plus keeping my tires full. Paid $189.00 for it.

Two years ago, that serpentine belt stretched out, good thing for ebay, found another new belt. Last year that rubber tipped check valve gave me problems with leak down. Stuck that in my lathe with 400 grit wet dry sandpaper, removed about a 1/64th of an inch and got down to fresh rubber. Outside of changing the oil, the first time in 46 years, had problems with it.

Try and find a decent air compressor today with all this made in China junk on the market. Talked to several service managers on this subject, tanks are rusting through, motors are shot, can't even varnish the stator windings, and they see the same force as the rotor, pistons are made of some kind of pot metal. They don't even return them to factory, just straight to the recycling place. All junk on the market today.

So where does one get air to keep their tires filled? Stepdaughter came home a couple of weeks ago, dad, please check my tires. Some kid at a tire store checked them. Two were at 20 PSI, other two were at 40, ha, at least a 30 PSI average.

For new tire valves, no longer a 4 buck replacement cost, more like 160 bucks. When working, will tell you, you have low pressure, but where do you get air?

Son purchased a Made in China air compressor with three times the HP rating as my old one. Brought my 460 ft lb impact wrench over, had nine inch lag screws to install for a deck we were building. As soon as I hit the trigger, his air pressure dropped to zero. What happened to truth in advertising laws? It does work good however for topping off a basketball.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

So......are we discussing the need for tire rotation.....or are we discussing the inability to rotate unidirectional, axle specific performance tires, or are we discussing the various vehicle jack points, or are we discussing the difficulty involved in checking or restoring tire pressure, or.....are we discussing air compressors, parts for air compressors, or house painting?

LOL......If you re-read the post it seems to have become a rant.

So, is there a subject you wanted to disuss with another old guy (that'd be me BTW....looks like we both purchassed our compressors from Sears in the same year) or were you just venting to the world?

Rob


----------

